# 5k interval oil change



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Howdy all, I was planning to take my car to get the oil changed (at 15k) which is inbetween the 10-20k service intervals. I've found a local garage that specialises in VW's and he's got 0w40 Mobil 1 oil for me.
If I get this work done here, will it effect my warranty? Will my VW garage know that someone else has serviced the car? I have a pre-paid maintenance plan which is good up till 40k at the garage, so I'm happy to get the oil changes done at a non-dealer but specialist place, which is a bit less expensive and closer to where I live. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 5k interval oil change (Ronan1)*

Mobil 1 is VW approved.
here are the mobil that are approved for 502.00 :
Mobil Mobil Special X SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Syst S ESP SAE 5W-30
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Synt S SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Arctic SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil Synt S Turbo DieselSAE 5W-40
MobilTecar 50501SAE 5W-30
MobilMobil Special X SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Formula C SAE 0W-40
There should be no issue as long as you have a invoice for it.
jason


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 5k interval oil change (AZV6)*

thanks!


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 5k interval oil change (Ronan1)*

Bare in mind I don't recommend it.
I think it makes the car slightly sluggish.
If anything use the 5w-30
I suggest OEM oil or if you can find it in your area which should not be a problem, get Pentosin High performance 5w-40 or Lubro-moly
Jason


----------

